# extrem schlammhaltiger Naturteich soll gereinigt werden... !



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

wir haben ein Wochenendhaus im Sauerland, dort gehört uns ein ca. 15m lang und ca. 3m großer Naturteich. Jetzt standen dort ringsherum bis vor weniger Monaten viele große __ Erlen. Wer Erlen kennt, weiß das sie ständig Blätter,Äster und was weiß ich im laufe des Jahres abwerfen. Dieser Teig wurde also ständig mit diesem Abfall belastet, warscheinlich schon über 15 Jahre. Falls man versucht dort einen Schritt in den Teich zu wagen, endet man sehr warscheinlich als Moorleiche, ne mal im ernst also knapp 1m kann man schon im "Sumpf" versacken. 

Mit einem Bagger haben wir es schon versucht, allerdings ist der Schlamm zu flüßig. Der Bauer(schlammabsauger) hat auch irgendwann aufgeben müssen, leider steigt auch ständig Wasser aus dem Boden nach. Es war uns bisher nicht möglich ihn volkommen trocken zu legen. Was gibt es noch als letzte Instanz? Es werden bald auch ein paar Bilder folgen. Ansonsten ist der Teich so weit in Ordnung, er befindet sich in einem Teichsystem. Das heißt es besteht ein ständiger Wasseraustausch. 

Vielen Dank schon einmal im vorraus.

Thomas M.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

hallo thomas,

die bauern haben ab und an schneckenpumpen (oder wie die auch heißen)

für gülle und mist ....... die müßte nach meiner meinung geeignet sein ??


oder vielleicht so eine art schleppgreifer hinter einem traktor ???

sind aber alles nur ideen - erfahrung habe ich auch keine.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

ich hab natürlich auch keine Ahnung - aber ich würde da mal bei Baufritzen nachfragen - ich meine, wir hätten da sogar einen im Forum, wenn mich mein Alzheimer nicht im Stich läßt. Die müßten doch gelegentlich vor ähnlichen Problemen stehen.

Und - kannst Du die Wasseranbindung nicht für eine Zeitlang unterbrechen oder umleiten?


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

hi Thomas
also mit einer Güllepumpe kannst du flüssigen Schlamm ohne Probleme rauspumpen.Wohne auf einem Bauernhof und die Jungs hier sagen ``   ey kein Problem mann ``
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

also das mit der Pumpe dürfte damit ja geklärt sein (schön    - ich hätte selbst nämlich keine Ahnung gehabet).

Worauf ich aber noch einmal zu sprechen kommen möchte: Verdamme mir die __ Erlen nicht   ! Es gibt Leute, die kaufen für viel Geld in jedem Jahr  Pellets und andere Erlenprodukte. Erlen halten das Wasser weitgehend algenfrei, der entstehende Faulschlamm ist gut für den Teich. Muss nur alle x Jahre mal gereinigt werden   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

*danke schonmal*

also das mit dem Bauern und der Pumpe haben wir schon probiert, allerdings hatte er auch seine Grenzen.  Vielleicht müßte sie nur etwas stärker und größer dimensioniert sein. Das ganze soll aber auch keine Unmengen kosten, uns wurde geraten sich an die Kanalreinigung zu wenden. Das ist ja gut und schön aber bestimmt auch sehr teuer und die nächste größere Stadt ist auch nicht um die Ecke.

Ja das Wasser könnte man umleiten, allerdings liegt der Teich an einem Hang und irgendwie drückt es das Wasser aus dem Hang in den Teich oder es kommt direkt aus dem Boden. Der Teich war übernacht schon wieder zu 1/4 gefüllt. 

Mit dem Bagger wollten wir auch nicht wild "drauflosbaggern" weil wir die Lehmschicht, wo auch immer sie ist, nicht beschädigen wollen. 

Der Teich selber ist in einem recht guten Zustand, zur Zeit haben wir auch mehrere Forellen.

zum Thema __ Erlen... also von den Biestern gibt es hier warlich mehr als genug.  Ich würde sagen so wie es bei anderen Ameisen gibt. Ps. diesen Faulschlamm haben wir glaub ich auch.


----------

